# CoDeSys SPS



## leo (27 April 2005)

Hallo,
möchte ein wenig in die CoDeSys Programmierung einsteigen. Kann mir da jemand eine Lowcost SPS empfehlen (möglichst mit Typenbezeichnung)? Die Betonung liegt auf Lowcost, da ich mir das Ding wohl privat kaufen muss.
Sorry, falls ich einen passenden thread übersehen habe, Leo


----------



## Zottel (27 April 2005)

TwinCat von Beckhoff
http://www.beckhoff.de
 nutzt CodeSys (oder eine Erweiterung). Die Software kannst du dir als Testversion für (30?) Tage laden. Danach mußt du sie halt de- neu installieren. 
TwinCat ist auch eine Soft-SPS. Du kannst also sozusagen die SPS auf dem PC laufen lassen. Ferner kann man damit die Hardware-SPSen, z.B. die BC-Reihe, von Beckhoff programieren. Die BCs können auch in TwinCat simuliert werden. Zum Progrmieren Lernen reicht das völliig.
Wenn du einen "echten" BC willst, ca.250,- Euro.


----------



## zotos (27 April 2005)

Zum Simulieren würde ich zu CoDeSys selbst greifen bei Version 2.3 war das nicht mit der Einschränkug (x tage). Wie es nun bei Version 3.0 aussieht weis ich nicht. Simulation ist auch dort möglich. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Preise angeht es gibt aber eine vielzahl von Steuerungs anbietern die auf CoDeSys setzen: Bosch-Rexroth (IntraLogic); Beckhoff (TwinCAT); Moeller (XSoft); WAGO (WAGO-I/O-PRO); Kuhnke; TR-Systemtechnik.. usw.

http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner

Ich habe eine kleine Steuerung von TR-Systemtechnik (ebay).


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

CoDeSys haben wir bereits, nur kennt es so gut wie keine SPSen. Gibt es da Libs. von den Herstellern die man installieren kann?


----------



## zotos (27 April 2005)

TARGETS nennt sich das und die bekommt mann vom Hersteller der SPS-Hardware mit dazu. Sieh mal im CoDeSys Verzeichnis da gibt es irgendwas mit TARGET ;o)


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

Tatsächlich, ist nur das AMK-Target installiert und "InstallTarget.exe" habe ich auch schon gefunden. Danke, Leo


----------

